# My big Lost



## jmdlcar (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Last year believe it or not, I lost 7.2 grams of Gold plus a Gold coin it was 1/10 of a Troy Ounce. What I keep the Gold in I also had these item my dog tag, p-38 and my house key and oh yes a $50.00 bill.

When I'm able too, I would like to buy some more Gold from someone if they want to sell some.

I do have some finger and some other stuff I like to get turn into Gold.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## etack (Apr 4, 2014)

sorry to hear that Jack.

How do you lose something with a P-38 in it. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 4, 2014)

So far I only got back and someone in WV on EBay sent me one and replace my 45 year P-38.


----------



## artart47 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guy!
Bummer, loosing your treasure. I feel for you!
This is what I have right now. 50gram button. see it in the gallery" where are all the pictures" page three.
Also have, I'm guessing, 5-6grams from this week. It's been dropped and is being washed in prep for the second refine. probable would sell next week.I'll post a pic soon.
artart47


----------



## Smack (Apr 5, 2014)

How and where did you lose that stuff Jack?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 5, 2014)

You mean a Walther P38? At least this is one of the worst german guns. In the german army we had the next generation, Walther P1, -still garbage.

I think I understand how this feels. Before I became interested in refining, I lost a fat goldring I got from my uncle whenI was a kid, I guess about 8g 333 with a big dark oval tourmaline. It is just gone, searched the whole house many times. When I "make" some gold it is, as if I tried to make a compensation, but no gold will change this feeling of having lost something valuable.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 5, 2014)

The P-38 is a can opener I use in the US Army while in S Vietnam 1968-69.


----------



## Geo (Apr 5, 2014)

It's a stamped piece of steel in the shape of a rectangle with a another piece of steel stamped that looks like a sharks tooth attached that swivels down at a right angle. You push the sharktooth shaped piece into the can at the top near the edge. There's a small indention on the rectangle piece that runs along the lip of the can. You pull up on the rectangle and the mechanical leverage cuts the metal for the length of the sharktooth shaped piece. You then push the rectangle flush with the top while pulling toward you and lift again cutting a new length. Continue this way all the way around the can to open it. I can open a can with one faster than a motorized can opener can.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=military+can+opener+p-38&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh, I see. Thx for info, everyday something new.


----------



## Smack (Apr 6, 2014)

I carry a P-38 in one of the key pouches in my wallet.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah!, now it makes sense. The only P-38 I could think of was the Lockheed P-38 Lightning airplane?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 6, 2014)

macfixer01 said:


> Ah!, now it makes sense. The only P-38 I could think of was the Lockheed P-38 Lightning airplane?



:lol: *rotfl* wonderful!


----------



## etack (Apr 6, 2014)

macfixer01 said:


> Ah!, now it makes sense. The only P-38 I could think of was the Lockheed P-38 Lightning airplane?



Yeah that what I was thinking too.

Eric


----------



## necromancer (Apr 6, 2014)

LOL, would be nice to have pockets big enough to fit one of these :!:


----------

